# CCleaner Alternative



## Apocalypse_Now (29. März 2014)

Hallo,

gibt es eine CCleaner Alternative, am besten Freeware, die etwas besser ist.
CCleaner hat schon viele Fehler verursacht, sonst habe ich noch den Gdata Tuner, der auch nicht wirklich taugt.
Vielen Dank !


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man von allen diesen Programmen die Finger lassen. Wenn die Installation einmal richtig zugemüllt ist, lieber neu aufsetzen. Das bringt mehr.


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (29. März 2014)

Ja schon, aber es ist schon praktisch temporäre Dateien und Browser Cookies etc. schnell mit paar Klicks zu löschen.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2014)

Ah ok. Ich dachte Du beziehst Dich auf den "Registry Cleaner". Für das löschen von Cookies und Co. ist das Teil eigentlich ok.


----------



## slaper688 (29. März 2014)

ganz ehrlich cccleaner hat bei mir noch nie etwas zerschossen ein guter Regcleaner ist  der von Wise warte Win 8.1 mit den beiden und alles läuft Top


----------



## Cuddleman (29. März 2014)

Ja, ja, seit der CCleaner sich zur Bezahlversion gemausert hat, suchen vermehrt die User nach Alternativen. 

So Teuer, das man ihn nicht mehr benutzen möchte, ist er bei weiten nicht, zumal er m.M.n. einer der zuverlässigsten Einklick-Reiniger ist.
Wer natürlich aus den vorgegebenen Grundeinstellungen heraus, noch zusätzliche Optionen dazu wählt, wo er nicht genau weiß, was danach zu erwarten ist, kann auch hier mit Problemen rechnen.

Das passiert aber wesentlich häufiger bei Reinigungsaktionen, die händisch mit weit mehr aufzubringender Geduld in z.B. der Registry gemacht werden, wenn unerfahrene drin arbeiten.

Meide unbedingt die Möglichkeit, die Tune Up Utilitys bietet, auch wenn es verführerische Versprechungen macht. 

Das Teil ist mehr als gefährlich, wenn man dem zu viel Freiheit gewährt und obendrein auch zu neugierig und mitteilsam.


----------



## ForenTroll (30. März 2014)

Ich habe auch von weit mehr Problemen mit Tune Up Utilitys mitbekommen, als von welchen mit CCleaner. Ich nutze ihn seit Jahren in der kostenlosen Version und immer problemfrei. Aber wie auch bei vielen anderen Programmen gilt auch hier, bevor man wild in den Programmen umherblickt und Sachen ausführt sollte man schon sehr genau wissen was sich dahinter verbirgt 
Ansonsten schau mal hier.


----------



## Gripschi (30. März 2014)

Den Dreck hatte nein Das irwie auf seinen Laptop installiert.

Ich hab es bis heute nicht geschafft alle Spuren zu tilgen. Trotz löschen von zig Ordnern ist ein Akku Tool und andere Dinge übrig die aber zum Glück nichts mehr änderen können.

Was auch gut sein soll Auslogics Cleaner.


----------



## Rho (31. März 2014)

Einige sollten vielleicht lieber mal anfangen über den Sinn und Unsinn solcher Tools nachzudenken anstatt ihre Zeit darauf zu verwenden das "beste" (Optimierungs-)Tool zu finden. Ein wunder, dass manche Jahre lang mit einem System arbeiten können ohne es tot zu optimieren.


----------



## Artschie321 (31. März 2014)

Rho schrieb:


> Einige sollten vielleicht lieber mal anfangen über den Sinn und Unsinn solcher Tools nachzudenken anstatt ihre Zeit darauf zu verwenden das "beste" (Optimierungs-)Tool zu finden. Ein wunder, dass manche Jahre lang mit einem System arbeiten können ohne es tot zu optimieren.


 
genauso ist es... Zum Cookies und Temps löschen bringt Windows genug Boardmittel mit... da braucht man keine Ressourcen für "Tools" verschwenden.
Das mit dem Registry Cleanern ist nur Hokus Pokus, das verursacht mehr Probleme als sie zu lösen.


----------



## Gripschi (31. März 2014)

3Jahre genau genommen....Trotz Tools. 
Das meiste hatte mir ne Defragemetierung gebracht die bloß 2 Tage dauerte....


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

Apocalypse_Now schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eine CCleaner Alternative, am besten Freeware, die etwas besser ist.
> CCleaner hat schon viele Fehler verursacht, sonst habe ich noch den Gdata Tuner, der auch nicht wirklich taugt.
> Vielen Dank !



Was für Fehler denn ??
Ccleaner ist super sicher imo, in den Standard Einstellungen löscht der nix, was noch gebraucht wird. Ausserdem kann man ja auch vorher sicher..... ich lasse das Ding 2-3 Mal die Woche laufen und bisher war nix passiert.....


----------



## Rho (13. April 2014)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> ich lasse das Ding 2-3 Mal die Woche laufen


Wozu? Chronischer Speicherplatzmangel?


----------



## Gripschi (13. April 2014)

Nö ehr vermüllen des Systemes.

Mach ich auch 1x die Woche.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2014)

Und wenn Du das 3 Monate mal nicht machst, merkst Du danach einen Unterschied?


----------



## Rho (13. April 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Nö ehr vermüllen des Systemes.


Was genau vermüllt denn und welche Folgen hat das deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (13. April 2014)

Bevor man z.B. die Registry säubert, sollte man sich eine Sicherung davon anlegen. Das ist ne Sache von 2 Sekunden. CCleaner ist einfach und zuverlässig. Eine bessere Alternative gibt es nicht.


----------



## Laggy.NET (13. April 2014)

Nun, seit Windows XP wurden solche Tools mit jeder Windows Version nutzloser.

Bei XP brachte CCleaner enorm (!) viel. Ich habe damit mal eine ca 7 Jahre alte XP installation gereinigt. Zuvor war das System unbenutzbar und hat nur gehangen und danach lief es wieder annehmbar. Also in extremfällen kann es da helfen, wo boardmittel versagen.

Bei Windows Vista hat sich das mit dem Zumüllen, so dass das system unabhängig vom verbrauchten Speicherplatz langsamer wurde verbessert. Mit Windows 7 nochmals besser und bei Windows 8 ist das Problem mit dem Zumüllen wohl endgültig gelöst. Selbst nach einem Jahr, wo ich jetzt mein System auf der Platte habe eine Geschwindigkeit wie am ersten Tag. Windows 7 zeigt da schon erste Einbußen, trotz SSD.

Windows 8 hat zudem auch endlich eine zuverlässige Funktion, die den WinSxS ordner verkleinern kann und löscht selbstständig regelmäßig Dateien, die nicht mehr gebraucht werden und bläht sich daher auch nicht mehr auf und wird auch nicht langsamer. Die selbstwartungsfunktion von Windows wurde die letzten jahre anscheinend stark verbessert.

Somit sind solche Tools total nutzlos geworden. Einzig wenn man ständig Treiber neuinstalliert, ist es sinnvoll entsprechende Registryeinträge zu bereinigen. Wobei hier ein Driver Cleaner bessere und gezieltere Arbeit leistet.

Und wer meint, ständig jede Woche den Cleaner drüber laufen zu lassen, weil er ja wieder 1GB an TEMP Dateien gefunden hat, der hat anscheinend den Sinn dahinter nicht verstanden.... TEMP Dateien sind nichts anderes als Caches. Ohne diese laufen viele Programme eben nicht und erstellen sie dann beim nächsten Start neu, was insgesamt eben Leistung kostet.

Ich könnte schreien, wenn ich Leute sehe, die das teil sogar jeden Tag nach dem Hochfahren zwanghaft einmal ausführen, damit "das system schnell ist".


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (13. April 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ich könnte schreien, wenn ich Leute sehe, die das teil sogar jeden Tag nach dem Hochfahren zwanghaft einmal ausführen, damit "das system schnell ist".


 
Es geht nicht um die Geschwindigkeit, sondern um die Zuverlässigkeit und Sicherheit der Browser. Klar, all die Funktionen die der CCleaner anbietet unterstützt auch der Browser, dennoch ist der CCleaner schneller ausgeführt. Und hinzufügen muss man auch noch, dass der CCleaner weitere nützliche Funktionen beherrscht.


----------



## S754 (13. April 2014)

Ich lasse den CCleaner 1 mal in der Woche laufen. Da ist man froh, wenn man so ein Tool als SSD Besitzer hat, denn 7-8GB Temporäre Dateien und Browsermüll sind nicht gerade wenig. Ist halt angenehmer alles mit nem Klick zu machen, als das überall manuell zu reiningen.


----------

